# English or Euro BB?



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

When ordering Profile cranks for a MTB, do I get the english or euro BB? Are they the same?
Thanks in advance!!:thumbsup:


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Euro, always euro for any mtb application.


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

This is whats confusing me:

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/manufacturer/PF/CB/PF321?page=1#PF321


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

"english or euro" does not make sense. It's the same thing.

England is part of Europe. And english threading means BSA (British Small Arms standard) threading, which is also called "Euro BB", and that's what you need for any mountainbike frame.


What you don't want is "US". Or spanish. Even though Spain is part of europe, too, which is where logic goes down the drain. But anyways, buy the english threaded version.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

> English thread cup cartridge bearing BB set included


There ya go. You'll have two threaded cups that go inside the bb shell and hold the bearings in place. Most "older" bmx bikes have the cups pressed in then the bearings pressed into that. With a profile setup for a mtb you thread the cups in and then slide the spindle in.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mid and spanish are pressed. American is cups pressed into the frame. Euro is threaded. There are funky threads like Italian thread though.


----------

